# Scanner para Vehículos BMW Diagrama + Software



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 29, 2021)

*Scanner para Vehículos BMW Diagrama + Software*
Les muestro a continuación, un proyecto de mecánica automotriz, como comunicarse con el ECU de automóviles BMW, es útil este proyecto ya que tanto el programa como el diagrama es funcional como uno profesional.
Lo he instalado sin problemas en mi equipo Windows 10 x64 versión Pro, pero por favor asegúrense de darle compatibilidad para Windows Xp Sp3 y derechos de administrador. Sin más se los dejo.

Créditos a quien corresponda, la web hace años lo dieron de baja por falta de pago de dominio. Se los entrego aquí porque creo que debe permanecer como proyecto de electrónica en mecánica automotriz... El programa y la interfaz fueronen un principio como Hobby, pero luego resulta que vendieron el proyecto y ahora lo venden (Interfaz USB 2.0) mas no este proyecto en sus inicios.

No proporciono código fuente de Visual Basic para este proyecto, sólo el Software y el diagrama con su programa para probar si funciona.


----------

